# Help! Demagnetised watch running way too fast...



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder if anyone could please help re my OMEGA 671 movement running way too fast (approx 8secs a min :swoon: ) I thought it might be due to magnetism but after demagnetising it there's just no change. Any ideas? If not, can anyone recommend a decent specialist who could take a look? Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you sure that it was successfully demagnetized ? Do you have a compass to test it ?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Low amplitude can cause a watch to run fast , if the balance is only moving a few degrees back and forth , poss damaged/dirty hairspring or balance pivot holes , a strip and clean would probably sort it if you have done the de magnetising and compass check


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Check for debris or fouling on the hairspring. A speck of dust or oil between the coils can effectively shorten the spring causing fast running.

Mike


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Many thanks for your responses. Ok, so after removing the back of the case, and using a super-fine brush and white spirit (so it would evaporate) ran it carefully around the inside recess of where the back screws in, to remove all the debris (fluff, grime etc). And with my watchmakers magnification device, carefully removed any further specks of debris visible anywhere across the movement. Then ran the bare movement across my demagnetiser before very carefully using the hoover nozzle (and a super-tight grip in the watch) held it as close to the vacuum as felt safe and tilted the weight from side to side to ensure suction across the whole movement. Did the same process to the inside of the back of the case before securing into position. And..........................................................................hey presto, RUNS LIKE CLOCKWORK :thumbs_up: I hadn't thought of possible flecks of dust, oil etc affecting the speed of the movement, only magnetism. So thanks for the advice, very much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh boy. I would strongly suggest that you NEVER do this again. Maybe you got it going (maybe) but it was just beginner's luck. This can end badly on so many levels. Be more delicate next time and NO MORE rubbing alcohol (if that's what you used) or vacuum cleaner.

Also, never blow inside a watch. It contains water/moisture among other things and you don't want that inside a watch.

Buy one of these tools. It helps a lot with watches but other items as well.


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

gimli said:


> Oh boy. I would strongly suggest that you NEVER do this again. Maybe you got it going (maybe) but it was just beginner's luck. This can end badly on so many levels. Be more delicate next time and NO MORE rubbing alcohol (if that's what you used) or vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Also, never blow inside a watch. It contains water/moisture among other things and you don't want that inside a watch.
> 
> Buy one of these tools. It helps a lot with watches but other items as well.


 Oh I know, it all sounds a bit ham-fisted but I can assure you everything was done under extreme care and magnification with just the tip of a super fine brush damp only with white spirit to pick up any fluff etc. Probably a big 'NO' in the watch world though, fair enough :bash: ..but seemingly it's running much much better now. Just a few seconds slow over 30mins now as oppose to gaining 8 seconds a min. How do people trim their movement to within a few seconds a day? Are there any layman methods to achieve this or do you seriously need to study movement to understand how this is possible? Cheers...


----------

